# Welcome Classic Owners



## Steve in SB (May 10, 2005)

*My name is Steve, I am a '02aholic*

Whasup all,

I am the original owner of a Inka (bright orange) 1976 2002, I attended the BimmerFest and really enjoyed "hanging" with the classic owners, much of the rest of the show, while very interesting, was another world. Had lots of kids come up and not know what a 2002 was. Looking forward to the growth of this new forum for the classics.










Although other '02s started the BimmerFest road rally, we were the only 2002 to finish..










Had a great time..


----------



## Vroomer (Apr 18, 2005)

Steve in SB said:


> Had lots of kids come up and not know what a 2002 was.


 :eeps: :yikes: :tsk: They have no idea about the history of their car. 

~Vroomer


----------



## wally059 (May 20, 2005)

Hello everyone, nice cars, I own an 83 320i, stock to the bone, whell, except for the red fan removed, here are some pics.

Walter.


----------



## badboybarge (Jun 3, 2003)

hey guys,

im pretty much new here but for some reason i signed up back in 2003 and never posted,lol. anyway here's my E28, hope you like it 

barge


----------



## CSBM5 (Mar 10, 2004)

badboybarge said:


> hey guys,
> 
> im pretty much new here but for some reason i signed up back in 2003 and never posted,lol. anyway here's my E28, hope you like it
> 
> barge


Beautiful!! :thumbup:


----------



## BLitZeD310 (Apr 13, 2003)

Barge, that's a gorgeous E28, love your wheels. What kit are you running?


----------



## badboybarge (Jun 3, 2003)

thanx for the kind words fellas 

its the E28 M535i kit (euro), i was very lucky to find it at the local BMW wreckers. someone else had their name on it but couldnt pay it off, so i snapped it up  had it about a year before i put it on though, i think it was worth the wait

barge


----------



## BLitZeD310 (Apr 13, 2003)

Thats awesome, I didnt know the ///M's came with the rear skirt like that...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

BLitZeD310 said:


> Barge, that's a gorgeous E28, love your wheels. What kit are you running?


I'm with you cj - that car is just sick...

:jawdrop:


----------



## badboybarge (Jun 3, 2003)

thanx boyos 

yeah that's probobly my fav part of the car, i love the front bar also but i dont have the little clips that cover the tow-hooks, as they are EXTREMELY hard to come buy!!! i also have the skirts to put on, they are sitting in my garage 

only had the 17"s for about 6 months or so but im already wanting to change to some HM1 or HM2 hamann's 18", modification is a sickness im sure of it

barge


----------



## Hartge82H3 (Mar 4, 2004)

*E21'aholic*

I'm Matt and I'm a E21'aholic. 
I've had this problem almost 15 years. 
My habit-of-choice is a E21 Hartge H3 323i RS. Not just another E21 Hartge, but after 14 years of looking, I believe it's the only E21 converted by Hartge left on the Planet. 
Having a one of one has it's beni's, I mean there's worse things a guy can be stuck with: like an E30 M3. 
BTW, my car has the dogleg tranny, but it's attached to a 4:75 rear, which makes those long freeway drives feel like you've been sitting hours on those hard vibrating chairs at the fair while drinking a few Starbucks. The bright side is that falling asleep while driving isn't an option.


----------



## BLitZeD310 (Apr 13, 2003)

Hmmm this E21 looks familiar, do I know you from somewhere?


----------



## Hartge82H3 (Mar 4, 2004)

Yea, your car was hittin on mine at BF05, the little flooozie.


----------



## pyroij320i (Jun 7, 2005)

names andrew berry, i live in san antonio tx and have a 1983 bmw 320i with a dino 3 spoke steering wheel, and 2 15 inch subs in the trunk.


----------



## pyroij320i (Jun 7, 2005)

BoostedE21 said:


> 8th thank you very much.


your in 9th and you have that car! awsome!
im in 10th and i have an almost stock 83


----------



## BLitZeD310 (Apr 13, 2003)

pyroij320i said:


> your in 9th and you have that car! awsome!
> im in 10th and i have an almost stock 83


It was a joke.

We graduated HS in the 90's, lol


----------



## pyroij320i (Jun 7, 2005)

oh, ok. i was about to find out what he did for a job :rofl:


----------



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

HAHAHA, yeah, it was joke. :thumbup:


----------



## bimmerider2004 (Dec 15, 2004)

Have I seen that car in Euro Tuner??????!! Sweet Bimmer, man! A couple years back me and my dad owned a 1977 320i. Full leather interior...New paint job...it was almost as nice as yours! Check out my 1995 525i if you geta chance.

-Nick


----------



## bennyRE (Jul 28, 2005)

May aswell hook into this site, 

My name is ben, i've just moved to canada/vancouver from sydney australia, and i have just bought a '83 320i... i'm mechanically inclined so i already have a few plans for the car(when the motor blows), most of which you guys would probably hate me for 

It's currently stock, with an exhaust system & a little richer tune.... has later model wheels apparently!? (i have no idea currently about beemers) and that's about it... don't have photos, but they should be up soon 

hope to get to know you guys a little better 

cheers,
benny


----------



## MRKIKKOMAN5645 (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey, name is Nate and I drive a 1984 533i. I orginally got the car when I turned 16. It was my dads car before I got but he didn't have much trouble moving on to a 97' 740i. I would post some pictures of my bimmer but the digital camera is broken but I will try to get some up here soon.


----------

